# Spanish Fork Canyon Fishing



## mlob1one

First post.

I just moved to Springville from Oregon and have spent a few days on both the Spanish Fork River as well as Diamond Fork River. Having fished the Provo and done quite well and being new to fly fishing for trout, I was surprised how poorly I did on both the Spanish Fork and the Diamond Fork.

I fished Spanish up from the mouth of the canyon but below Diamond Fork. And I fished along multiple stretches on the Diamond Fork. I used dries to match Provo hatches and terrestrials and nymphs to match under the rocks. I was surprised at how muddy the Diamond Fork is, & hoping it clears up later in the fall as the flows mellow.

Hoping for some tips and assistance would be much appreciated. Would love to fish with guys who would like to share some of their knowledge. Got lots of time. Message me or email @ [email protected]

Thanks,
Mike

Sage VXP 5904
Lamson Litespeed IV 2.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Diamond will almost always get muddy after even the smallest of rainstorms, so you have to check the weather before you go. I'm not a fly guy (yet), but I fish it regularly. Spanish Fork river can be the same way after a storm, except I'd say that SF river is almost always muddy unless you fish down in town.


----------

